# Fenix T-1 From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots (GreenLED Review Added)



## Willabbott (Nov 30, 2007)

*UPDATE 11/30/07 8:20PM PST:* Outdoor beamshots added at a distance of 20 and 50 yards... see post #3

*Update 12/3/07:* Additional review added by GreenLED, see post #23

So I see a number of reviews are popping up already about the T-1... and I'm a little late to the party.

However I just picked up a model from the post office that will later be sent to be abused by a fellow CPF member (he had it sent to me so I could pick it up for him for a Firearms class he is attending tomorrow)

My review thus far is based on first impressions, and we will have REAL world data tomorrow night (likely posted the following Sunday) The member and I will likely use the light as much as possible at the Low Light/Night Fire course tomorrow (I will try and use it as much as possible, but won't likely have much time to shoot)

My first impressions are based off of almost 10 years experience teaching firearms and related courses to private citizens, Private Security, law enforcement, and military. Including 2 years experience as a Private Security Officer myself. I do not claim to be an expert, or a know it all... I only know what has and does work for me, and what has and does work in the field based on my experience, and the experience of the many number of fellow instructors and students I've talked to about what has and hasn't worked for them in combat, and life.


*First impressions are as follows.*

This light is BIG... it's not your typical Fenix light, think 6P/G2. In fact the light is somewhere around 1/4 to 1/2 of an inch longer than a Surefire G2/6P. The head is approx 1/8 of an inch larger than the Surefires... and it's of course got some mass to it.

The finish seems good, what you'd expect from Fenix, there is some wear starting from the clip rubbing on the body, this is a demo unit from Fenix-Store, so who knows how much handling this unit has had prior to me getting it... I've only had the head off twice... I can't however tell if the wear marks are in fact wear of the finish, or what appears more likely is the clip rubbing off on the knurling.


*Usability...* Remember I'm rating this light for tactical use, which is what is was designed for... unfortunately I have to give point reductions here... The light is not very user friend for it's designed purpose... I'm sorry Fenix, you don't quite get what a tactical light is.

The light has issues in 2 of the 3 preferred methods for using a flashlight with a handgun... for me a light needs to be able to function easily in 2 of the 3, preference for all 3. Though it is usable, as it sits now this would be the last light I would grab for a defensive light.

The 3 techniques in question:

*Harries.*



For the Harries, the light works fine, the switch is a little difficult to activate, depending on hand and thumb placement, however it is usable, and passes the test for this technique.​ 


*Cigar.*



Unfortunately the first failure, it appears currently impossible to activate the light with the cigar technique... though other lights such as the E2D prove very difficult they can be used in this technique, all be it they aren't perfect, but usable... the T-1 unfortunately as of right now has not been able to be activated once using this technique...​ 


*Side by Side*



I see a trend here... though not as bad as above... the light is usable, however it's fairly difficult to activate. The light can be used, however for the best reliability the light technique needs to be modified to using the tip of the thumb to activate the light, my preference is to use the knuckle area of the thumb, and it's kind of difficult to do.​ 


*General ergonomics.*

I found the light fairly comfortable, however I find the clip sticks up too far, I wish it sat closer to the light, and flatter... it protrudes from the light too far and causes it to be uncomfortable... The tailcap also constitutes much of the grip when used in most techniques, and has NO texture at all... with dry hands I find the light slipping in my hand slightly, and forcing me to tighten my grip, which in turn my hurt depending on the technique, as I drive the clip further into my hand... I'm curious to see how much I'd drop the light trying this with wet hands.


*Light Output:*

The light is bright... it puts out some serious light, and illuminates well... further testing of the illumination is yet to be determined... I'll be curious to try it tomorrow, as often lights over 100lumens tend to be TOO bright for using in room clearing situations, and I fear this light will be no exception.

The output is great, and it has a decent sized spot... I compared it visually to a P3D Q5 I have sitting here, and the output is noticeably brighter. The spot is slightly tighter as is to be expected with the larger reflector.. However the hotspot as well as the corona have much more light output.. I find this odd, since the output is supposed to be the same... I guess there is still an LED lottery even with Cree, and this shows it. The tint is slightly more purplish than the P3D Q5 I have, but again, output is definitely higher.


*General first impression summary...*

The light is built like a tank, it's heavy, it's thick, it's beefy.

There are ergonomic issues which prevent it from being easily used for it's intended purpose... most arising directly from the strange tail cap... Fenix apparently feels a tactical light needs the ability to tail stand, and doesn't have a clue about tactical lights... I don't have a tactical light that can tail stand, and it's for good reason, it interferes with the activation of the switch.

Don't take this review wrong I like Fenix lights, and find myself wanting more of them, just as I do with Surefire's and other lights... however I don't feel they've quite figured out how to try and compete directly with a company such as Surefire... The L1/L2T V2.0 with the forward clicky is a MUCH better tactical light than the T-1, in fact my dad (and fellow instructor) will be soon buying one, and I will probably be not too far behind as will other Fenix lights.

For the $76 the T-1 Costs, for a tactical light for the size, I would much rather spend my money on a similarly priced Surefire, Streamlight, or Pentagon Light, all offer a more usable tactical light (or several) for the price range, that will function with much less hassle.

Sorry to be any sort of a downer, I'm sure I will get flamed like mad... this is only my initial first impression from the stand point of the lights primary design and target market. I will have further impressions and perhaps my feelings will change after having a chance to try the light out with a real firearm, and in darker environments.

But as for now, this is my feeling on the functionality of the light as a tactical tool.

*Conclusion:*

For a general utility type light, I feel the output and quality of output is great for it's size... The closest I came for output was the ROP Lo, which did outperform, but it was the closest I came... the ROP low is however still a 2C sized maglite which is a good deal larger, and more difficult to carry. The T-1 has some great benefits for a longer range light in a small package... however based off the fact it is being marketed as a tactical light, I fear it fell a little short for it's intended market.

*Stay tuned as more is sure to follow after tomorrows work out at the range!*​ 

*Interesting side note:*

I goofed around for a bit, and found the head of the T-1 threads onto the tailcap side of a Surefire G2 Body... it maybe something interesting to see an adapter made by Leef or someone else to put the T-1 Head onto a 6P or similar body, or perhaps even that of an E series


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 From a Tactical Perspective*

Nice perspective.

I never thought about how to hold any lights with a firearm.


----------



## Willabbott (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 From a Tactical Perspective*

Ok some outdoor beamshots for you all...

Images might better be viewed full size at the following url

Please disregard color rendition... I wasn't paying attention as it's cold, and was in a hurry and white balance was set to auto... therefore color of LED is not accurately reflected, only intensity and rendition of colors

First set taken at 20yards (ranged using Leupold Laser Rangefinder) all at ISO 400 on Canon D30 first image 1/8s second image 2 stops slower at 1/4s

Second set taken at 50yards (ranged with rangefinder) all ISO 400, same camera, 1/2s and 1s

Lights utilized:
Fenix T-1
Fenix P3D Q5
BlackHawk Gladius
Surefire G2LED
and Lithium Edition ROP Lo output Bulb with Stock Mag Reflector at tightest spot I could obtain.


*Overview images*
Larger images bellow

Lights in order Left to Right Top row: T1, P3D Q5, Gladius
Second Row: G2 LED, ROP Lo

*20 yards 1/8 second




20 yards 1/4 second




50 yards 1/2 second




50 yards 1 second
*​ 

​ 
* 20 Yards*​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 





*50 yards*








































​


----------



## Willabbott (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 From a Tactical Perspective*

Reserved for Impressions following class on Saturday


----------



## woodrow (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Willabbott,
Great perspective. Thank you also for the pictures. I will most likely still buy the T1, but for a shooting light, it would be nice if it was easier to use (for me) in the "Cigar" hold, which is what I often practice with.

Thanks again for the outdoor comparison shots as well.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*



woodrow said:


> Willabbott,
> Great perspective. Thank you also for the pictures. I will most likely still buy the T1, but for a shooting light, it would be nice if it was easier to use (for me) in the "Cigar" hold, which is what I often practice with.
> 
> Thanks again for the outdoor comparison shots as well.



Thanks... and on that note... I hope no one takes this review the wrong way... I'm not trying to discourage anyone from buying the T-1, but for anyone looking at it for a tactical light, to know it's short comings as such ahead of time...

It appears to be an awesome light, and I look forward to playing with it more tomorrow. When I first saw it I was a bit disappointed, I was figuring it would be smaller, and even after seeing the tail crenelations hopeful it wouldn't be a problem. After some use, I really like the output, and the beam. I had originally bought an L1 for a backpacking light, for the insane runtime on a single cell.. but decided to carry it daily... after looking at the T-1 now... I'm beginning to think it might be a better woods light, with the simple high/low, and insane output...

I will likely eventually buy one myself, as I do like the light for it's output, simple modes, and robustness... however I don't see myself carrying it for a defensive light, I have too many other lights that work far better for such purposes


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Interesting review and great pictures, thanks


----------



## swxb12 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Great work with the photos and fantastic review, Willabbott. 

Perhaps Fenix would be willing to cook up a non-scalloped tailswitch. I hope they take a close look at your review.

While they're at it, a removable clip would be great too.


----------



## half-watt (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

hopefully, for those who require such, a pure tactical tailcap will be in the offering soon as an inexpensive accessory, and eventually included (perhaps???) with the initial purchase. Fenix has released a tactical tailcap for another model light, IIRC.


----------



## JKL (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

*Thanks Willabbot* ,

interesting review and nice beamshots pictures.






I agree with you, the Fenix T1 seems a general use flashlights rather than tactical, I have ordered one T1 but I think all clips should be removable and the tailcap design isn't sure tactical.

Liike Half-Watt has told, I hope will be avaiable a tactical tailcap.


----------



## cat (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Thank you, Willabbott. Good work. 

It shows that the P3D - with the L2T tailcap and some heatshrink - would be a more effective light for using with a handgun.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Thanks for all the comments guys, I do try my best...




cat said:


> Thank you, Willabbott. Good work.
> 
> It shows that the P3D - with the L2T tailcap and some heatshrink - would be a more effective light for using with a handgun.



Interesting thought on the tailcap cat.

Of course you'd run into the possible issue of accidentally switching modes... however I noticed the P3D seems to have a pretty short time frame before it reverts back to high on, you have to be fairly quick about the press to go from hi to strobe.

Interesting thought though, as I happen to have an L1T V2, L2T V2, and P3D Q5 all sitting here (all demo units from Foursevens for demos at our previous class) and I would like to keep the L1T and P3D though the tail cap wouldn't fit on the P3D, it does appear to use the same size switch, so it shouldn't be too hard to change out.

But I have to agree, I find the L1T V2.0, and L2T V2.0 (though the 2 is too long for my tastes) much better suited for tactical lights than the T-1...

I wouldn't take much to make the scallops a bit smaller on the T-1, and either modify or as many others would prefer, make the clip removable.


Something else I had wanted to try, since this light was intended to be abuse/torture tested was to strap this bad boy onto my AR-15 and run some rounds though it... unfortunately the design prevents mounting... I was unable to find any way (short of zip ties) to mount this to my rifle.. the tail cap is too large a diameter for 1" mounts, and the body is covered by the clip... to weapons mount it, the clip has to go.


----------



## SaVaGe (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

willAbbot,

Thank you!! you did a great review and it clearly shows that it is a good light but Fenix still have some more refining to do when stepping into the TACTICAL class. This is why Surefire is World class when it comes to ergonomics Specially in the Tactical class. just my .02cents


----------



## ACMarina (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Nice pics! And a great review


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

With the "cigar" holding technique, I wonder if one could not jerry rig a kind of "thumb ring" with a protrusion in the direction faced by the thumb that can add leverage and extension to the force with which you are pushing the switch?

I think this scalloped type of back switch is in fashion right now, preserving the ability to tail stand yet making it somewhat easier to press the switch.

Lumapower changed the switch of its original XRE-CREE version of its M1 to one with open areas with the same purpose.

Probably if this were a big issue Fenix could make available an accessory just for the switch, to offer one that is more SF like, has a black non-GID switch, etc. Overall this whole issue should not be fundamental for the light, people will eventually likely have the choice of tailstand or pure tactical, whichever they prefer.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*



SaVaGe said:


> Fenix still have some more refining to do when stepping into the TACTICAL class. This is why Surefire is World class when it comes to ergonomics Specially in the Tactical class. just my .02cents



wouldn't it be great if you could stuff T1 output into a SF 6P styled package?

I must agree on the ergonomics issues especially the three pronged tailcap switch. I share other people's sentiments here that a plain tailcap with a BLACK rubber switch boot would be nice, even as an aftermarket accessory.


----------



## NA8 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

I think we'll soon see the T-1 without the wire clip and without the three prongs on the tailswitch body. 

I've got the L1Tv2 and it works great with a handgun if you don't need a searchlight. Nice size for the concealed carry crowd too.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Does surefire have a patent on that grip that appears on the Z2, G2Z, C2, etc, which i guess facilitates the "cigar" style?
I think fenix just need to get rid of the three prong thingies, and we have a clear winner or even just include it as a accesory, or even as a non-included accesory, black boot with regular tail cap as flashy says
... fenix, you guys hearing this?! 



Thanks for the review Willabbot, since im not likley to use a handgun anytime soon, ill get this instead of the much more expensive and lower runtime Sf C2


Crenshaw


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Actually, Surefire does have a patent on that step down flashlight body design, including the rubber grip ring, I think. I looked at it on the U.S. Patent website. I'm not sure the exact features that would violate the patent, but most manufacturers seem to avoid anything too similar.


----------



## cat (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*



NA8 said:


> I think we'll soon see the T-1 without the wire clip and without the three prongs on the tailswitch body.



:laughing: I think so.


----------



## cat (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*



SaVaGe said:


> ... Fenix still have some more refining to do when stepping into the TACTICAL class. This is why Surefire is World class when it comes to ergonomics Specially in the Tactical class. just my .02cents



+1 Tactical and there's "tacticool". 


@Willabbott: Do it with cable ties. 

I tried the L1T switch on my P3D RB100, quickly, but I didn't like it. If I remember correctly, it was too easy to put it into strobe mode. It would be ok if you were going to leave it in High mode.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*



Lightraven said:


> Actually, Surefire does have a patent on that step down flashlight body design, including the rubber grip ring, I think. I looked at it on the U.S. Patent website. I'm not sure the exact features that would violate the patent, but most manufacturers seem to avoid anything too similar.



aww thats sad, but i guess they deserve it, having pioneered most of the features that we take for granted now adays. Still, they do want to start looking at their output, seems to be rather lacking compared to other manufacturers. Like for one thing, i am not sure why thier cree emitters top at 80lumens or so....

Crenshaw


----------



## greenLED (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

I thought this would be the most adequate place to post my review, since I was in Will's class this past weekend and got to shoot almost exclusively with the T1 throughoutt the day. Now that I've read Will's review (I hadn't before I wrote mine) I see we agree on the salient points, some of which we discussed out on the range. 


*Fenix T1 review*

I received a sample T1 for testing from Fenix-store.com – major :thanks: to 4sevens and his crew! Since I was taking an Advanced Low Light/Night Fire handgun class over the weekend, and fellow CPF’ers and other experienced firearms instructors were teaching the class, it seemed the ideal setting to evaluate Fenix’s entry into “tactical” lights. 

The class has 2 main components dealing with the proper use of a flashlight and a handgun in a low-light scenario requiring the use of handguns:

Learn and practice fundamental techniques to properly manipulate and effectively use a handgun and a flashlight at the same time
Work through force-on-force scenarios while searching and clearing dark environments
 A total of 500-600 rounds of ammunition were used during the class. I was using a G19 pistol, but also shot half-a-dozen rounds with a .45. I used the T1 almost exclusively throughout the day of training. My backup “tactical” light was a SF e2e-HA-BK, which I used a couple of times when I dropped the T1 while executing the drills. I avoided reading any of the other T1 reviews to prevent me from steering myself away from my impressions. While there are a plethora of “tactical” circumstances, when I use that word here I refer to using a flashlight in conjunction with a handgun to identify threats, aid in marksmanship, aid in clearing enclosed structures, and as a tool for communicating with and controlling aggressors (without actual physical contact).


*General impressions:*

The T1 has aesthetically pleasing modern design lines. The flared tailcap seems a bit out of place, but it doesn’t stick out as a sore thumb either in terms of looks. It tail-stands OK, but a 3-point base is not exactly a stable platform given how much weight in the bezel.

Finish is smooth, and anodizing is homogenous throughout. The clip looks and feels sturdy; it does move a bit sideways when enough pressure is applied, but it’s not lose at all – it secures the flashlight to a pocket really well. I lost count of how many times I dropped the light (some accidentally, some times on purpose) onto the gravel surface on the range. At one point I kicked it a few times while on the ground, just to see how much anodizing I could damage. I think we even stepped on it a couple of times. I can count less than a dozen small dings in the anodizing (all but one are less than 1 mm long).

We even tossed it across a room; it landed on an area rug, bounced upwards a couple of feet and then landed on concrete. One of the tailcap flares got squished a bit, but the consequent damage to the anodizing is similar to the other scratches (and the light still tailstands). This is the only time during the entire day the light failed. I’ve traced the problem back to either the switch retaining ring becoming loose from earlier abuse, or the entire tailcap becoming ever so slightly lose from the impact. I think the latter is the more plausible explanation, as I’ve had the light fail again after I tightened the switch retaining ring extra hard and dropped the light on the tail end a couple of times. Screwing the tailcap a bit harder brings the light back to operation.

The bezel of the light is large and hefty, and the battery tube is *thick*. The entire light makes me think of a hybrid between the trusty ol’ Pelican M6 and the Pila GL3 Commendatore in terms of “built-as-tank/though-as-nails” construction. I’m sure the stainless steel bezel will add a great degree of impact protection (rest assured I’ll be testing this statement as I tortur… I mean, test this light further). 

I was surprised to find 2 o-rings near the bezel. There’s a single o-ring near the tailcap. It pretty much rained all day yesterday. I left the light soaking in soapy water overnight (it had blood and gun-residue all over it after the day was over) with no sign of water leakage inside. 

The switch has a nice, positive feeling, and functions well either in momentary or click-on/off modes. I realized earlier today the rubber button has GID particles embedded in it. I can’t comment on its glow performance just yet.


*Performance as a tactical light:*

Beam quality, brightness:

I experienced no malfunctions with the T1 during the entire class (aside from that incident with the switch, but that was after the class). The beam is very smooth, with a nice hotspot and a nice, wide corona. The Q5 emitter in the T1 outshines the P3D Q5, and is so bright that almost completely overshadows the beam of a new MN03 lamp and new batteries in a SF e2e. In fact, the beam is so bright that, by 4pm (@ 45º latitude on a rainy day) and from about 15-20 m away, I could clearly see the beam of the T1 illuminating the threat area. I couldn’t really see the beam of my e2e. Actually, I couldn’t see the beams of any of the other flashlights being used at that time. The T1 was, by far, the brightest light out on the firing line, and I had a couple of people wanting to know where to get one.

I was impressed by the throw of the T1 – very, very nice. I had no trouble illuminating the threat area from more than 20 m away. The spill is also very nice and smooth and complements the overall beam quality very nicely. After dark there were some exercises where we needed to sort out threats from innocent bystanders, fellow armed citizens, etc. At medium to short-range distances (less than 20 meters), I had no trouble keeping track of things in front of me, beyond, and on the sides with the T1’s beam. I also tried to shine the light at a distance rifle target a few hundred meters away, but it was too rainy and windy for me to get a consistent fix on it (too much light scattered by the rain flying almost horizontally – did I mention it was windy?). 

I had trouble with the T1 while shooting behind cover. This is where the darned thing proved *too bright*! I consistently got half-blinded by the sidespill reflecting off the white barrels we were using for cover. I overcame this problem by using the FBI flashlight technique but that’s not always a viable solution. Too much sidespill not only damages your night-vision, but it also “back-lights” you, making you more apparent to your potential opponents – not something you want to happen when the bad guys are looking for you! 

I believe this would be even more problematic when clearing a building where normally walls are light-colored and there’s a whole lot more light reflected off walls in all directions. Other than working with your flashlight techniques, or making a deeper reflector, I can’t think of any other way of overcoming this problem. I could _try_ to switch to low mode you say? Yeah, if I had 4 hands! Not a chance to do it easily, even when my strong hand is not busy with a gun. So, in open areas and in medium- to short-range distances, the T1 works great. Working behind cover and clearing inside a building might be problematic.

Flashlight techniques:

I tried several different flashlight techniques with the T1. I had no problem holding onto the light (activating the switch was a different story) in the FBI grip or the Harries, both of which allow full grip on the light. However, I couldn’t reliably hold (or activate) the light in a SureFire/Rogers grip, or any other side-by-side techniques for that matter. A couple of things make these techniques nearly impossible: 

*The body of the light is too smooth*, so there’s really no way for your finger to “grip” the surface of the light. Again and again, my fingers slipped back towards the tailcap. It rained most of the day; my hands were wet and numb, and during one of the force-on-force simulations I was bleeding from my support hand while holding the light…I quickly discovered fresh blood is very slippery… not good. Fenix needs to make the knurling more aggressive to enhance the grip on the flashlight. An alternative would be to machine a “stop” edge near the end of the battery tube, or at the base of the tailcap. Any protruding edge stopping the light from slipping from one’s fingers would be an improvement. Please don’t make a curved edge like what’s near the bezel. My fingers would only slide over the “hill” – the edge has to provide a positive detent. I guess you could also place a couple of thick o-rings right on that groove right under the clip… oh, yeah, the clip… more on that later.

The only way I found of keeping a good grip on the light was to place my fingers on top of the clip, so one of my fingers rested near the bottom of the clip, where it curves upward. Now, that prevented the light from slipping through my finger. However, there’s no way in you-know-where that I’m going to reproduce that fine-motor skill under full adrenal stress. Even if I could do that, there’s the next problem:

*The flared tailcap is gimmicky and gets in the way.*  I simply cannot activate the switch when holding the light in the SF/Rogers grip. For starters, the flares, act as a barrier stopping the base of my hand from pressing onto the switch. Depending on how the flares are oriented, I can (when I’m lucky) activate the light. Unfortunately, the flares then bite into my hand, and as soon as I let go of the light (remember, it slips out of my grip!), I need to think again about the way to activate the light again. This is definitely not a good thing. The flared tailcap has to go! Maybe somewhere along the continuum of force those could be used as impact devices… maybe… but I even find the e2d weird to operate in a “syringe” grip.

OK, so I could try another side-by-side grip, right? Sure, but the darned flares get in the way of working the switch again! It’s a lot easier to do than when using the SF/Rogers grip, but once in a while, I’d hit a flare with the bony part of my thumb and not reach the switch button immediately. Did I mention the flared tailcap has to go? I can almost hear someone saying: “but then the light won’t tailstand”… well, I don’t care! If a gun is out, you are NOT going to invite your “guest” over for a game of poker under the candle light. The flared tailcap has to go. Period.

Other “features”:

I think the *2 modes *in the T1 are a great feature to have. However, it’s hard enough to switch between them with 2 “free” hands (the clip gets in the way, and often I end up twisting the tailcap off and not changing the output mode). It simply cannot be done once a gun is out. I don’t see a way around this. Trying to program the board so a sequence of clicks activates one level over the other will only lead to confusion and would reduce the effectiveness of this light in a tactical setting. As much as I love 2-stage lights, this is one “feature” :green: that I would not mind see dropped from this light. It’s simply impractical to have. Get rid of the two stages if this is to be a tactical light.

I have no idea why *the tailcap button *has to be orange. It wouldn’t matter if it’s pink – you won’t see it in the dark! Oh, yeah, that’s why it has *GID specks *embedded into the rubber…  The last things I’m going to be looking at when my gun is out are the color of the tailcap button, and whether it has GID or not. I will find the tail switch by feel, and that’s all that matters. OK, assuming those darned flared doesn’t get in the way. 

Me likey the *sturdy clip*. It’s a little on the “big” side, but everything on the T1 seems geared to being that way, so it doesn’t stand out too much as not fitting into the general design. I had the light clipped to my pants all day today, and it worked great. Back to its “tactical” functionality… :thinking: I’d prefer to have a “grip” ring and not a clip. The light is large enough that it’s probably going to end up in a holster, so why have a clip? Last night I had the T1 in my coat pocket, so the clip wasn’t really providing any positive functionality to the light. 

I noticed also that the clip is rubbing off the anodizing. Not a major thing, but I figured I’d mention it. I have another gripe with the clip – it gets in the way of changing modes. I want to be able to hold onto the body of the light and turn the bezel. Wait, can’t do that, because the clip is attached to the bezel and I’m holding onto the clip…  

I like how the *stainless steel bezel ring* looks. It’s obviously thick and strong enough to protect the bezel of the light. However, the very first thing I did to it when I got the light was to pull out the file on my Leatherman and smooth out those edges – they’re sharp! I guess a little tumbling would get rid of those. Again, nothing major, but I thought I’d mention it. I don’t think it’d matter in terms of the bezel ring being used as an impact surface. :devil:


*Final thoughts and ramblings:*

I have mixed feelings about the T1: On one hand, it’s very well built, looks nice, as far as I can tell has excellent anodizing quality, bright as they come, beautiful beam, great throw, etc. Unfortunately, based on my experience using it in conjunction with a handgun, I have my reservations about the T1’s functionality as a “tactical” light. Don’t get me wrong, it’s not that it can’t be used as such – it excels in a lot of tactical features. However, there are enough “little” things that make me think Fenix was trying too hard to fit too many features into a single light and some major characteristics of a serious tactical light were overlooked. 

I mean… GID rubber button, flared tailcap? I dunno, guys. That’s all fine and dandy if you’re an armchair mall ninja (those are the deadliest), but out in the real world, those things aren’t going to give you the edge against an armed opponent (that’s what “tactics” is all about, not the looks of something). I’ll probably upset some people with this, but somebody’s got to say it: We all know Fenix listens to CPF’ers input. I see many of the things people “wish for” in this light: 2 modes, candle mode, GID button, clip, etc. It’s OK to want all those things but, in this case, putting them all together actually diminishes the intrinsic utility of the light for tactical purposes.

Improve the grip on the body, get rid of the flared tailcap, streamline the interface (drop one mode), forget the clip (or change it so it doesn’t get in the way of the modes) – those are the things that are going to help me use this light more effectively while a gun is out. So, as it stands, I think the Fenix T1 is an outstanding light but, by a combination of small factors, it fails to deliver in the very area it’s intended for. I can only hope that Fenix continues to be open to feedback from CPF’ers and decides to incorporate features that would improve the performance of this light in serious tactical circumstances (and get rid of those features that are getting in the way).

Finally, I want to reiterate my appreciation to 4sevens for rushing this light out so we could have it on time for the class. :bow:


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

Nice review Green and an interesting perspective. I don't plan on using the T1 I just purchased in a tactical situation - I don't pretend to have the training to do so and am not an armchair ninja! - but it is interesting to see how it functions in the real world based on the intended market since some features are appealing in a hard use light. It seems like a number of issues would be fixed with a redesigned tailcap (including the button cover) which ought not to be that difficult for Fenix to do at a low cost. 

I like the two modes but can see how you'd need to rely on one of them only in a tactical situation. 

It does appear to be a tough light and Fenix seems to have gotten a number of things right in both build quality and beam quality. It appears to be modular in some respects so perhaps a few add on features would make it a really useful tactical light.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the added review GreenLED...

It was kinda fun trying to abuse that thing at the end of class... I was a bit surprised I got it to fail, but throwing it accross the room is a bit harsh  I did get a nice bounce out of it though... Glad it was fixable.


I wasn't too surprised to see about you saying it was too much light from behind cover... I see that problem from people all the time, with even 65Lumen lights (G2/6P) people constantly complain about that... when working behind cover, lower output, and tighter spot deffinately becomes desirable.

Hopefully I added a link to your review in my inital post right, I'm not sure how to do the code on that exactly, but tried to link to it, so people could jump right to it.

Take care, curious to see how it holds up to your further abuse


----------



## IcantC (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys and seems like a great review based on what the light was made to do. Hopefully Fenix can fix the shortcomings.


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 3, 2007)

Honestly, it's reviews like these from Will and greenLED that keep me coming back to CPF. Excellent work guys. I'm sure that Fenix will take note of your findings and hopefully incorporate those into their next great light.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 3, 2007)

Maybe take a small roll of tape to attach to end of tailcap so it protrude out. Or just a new cap altogether with thick ends.


----------



## JKL (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you Greenled and Willabbott.
A very interesting point of view with wich I agree.
IMHO if the objective of the T1 is also to operate in tactical enviroment,
in consequence the T1 will need surely theese improvements.

As been well told :
Improve the grip on the body, get rid of the flared tailcap, streamline the interface , forget the clip (or change it so it doesn’t get in the way of the modes and it could be removable), black rubber button -no GID.


----------



## almejia16 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks guys for the review.

Given some of the negative stuff about the T1. I would agree with Wishywashy7, to sell aftermarket accessories for the T1 like a new tailcap and a black rubber button to go with that. I am sure it will sell well. As for the clip, i guess we have no choice but to cut it off or leave it, for now.

Al


----------



## woodrow (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks again for the great reviews. I am not as much into the "tactical" scene as I used to be, but the T1 seems to be a great alternative to the SF L5 for 1/3 the price. Thanks again for everyone's input.


----------



## NA8 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*



Lightraven said:


> Actually, Surefire does have a patent on that step down flashlight body design, including the rubber grip ring, I think. I looked at it on the U.S. Patent website. I'm not sure the exact features that would violate the patent, but most manufacturers seem to avoid anything too similar.



Obviously Orchard Supply Hardware didn't get the memo. A package of "deluxe washers" will dress up the L1/2Tv2.


----------



## half-watt (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Fenix T-1 Review, From a Tactical Perspective w/Outdoor Beamshots Added*

LightRaven,

what year was the Patent awarded? do you recall? in the good ol' USofA, Patents have only a 17yr "lifespan" (to promote continued R&D and push the technology/invention envelope forward at a decent pace).


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't recall the year of the patent. Ken Good of Night Ops mentioned it in a thread and I followed up. Ken may have hotlinked the actual patent from the Patent Office website. I don't remember the exact wording but it applied to the manner that the C2, Z2, C3, M3 and other lights reduced the circumference of the light body to enable a holder to place it between his fingers. It may have referred to the grip ring as well.

NA8, now that you joke about it, I remember the Novatac has a reduced body circumference and a rubber washer to be used in a similar manner. What is funny is it is described as the "Smith (or whoever works at Novatac) Technique."

I wanna flashlight holding technique named after me, too. Everybody else has one. . .


----------



## Lightraven (Dec 4, 2007)

GreenLED,

Good commentary. Sounds like interesting training and a good way to test a light that is made for this purpose.


----------



## tracker870 (Dec 5, 2007)

From an NRA Instructor's viewpoint, I find this review very useful, and in-line with many of my own observations.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 5, 2007)

Greenled: Thanks for the update:twothumbs Pretty close to what I had imagined..

One small thing: Why is a second mode bad? Sometimes when one isn't in a life and death situation a lower mode to conserve batteries is good. For instance when searching a house after the threat is over, reading notes and so on. 
Since this is totally seperate from the tactical mode it should not be an issue unless it makes the light less reliable. :shrug:

I'd still prefer a G2 with a P61 for this over any led light I've tried yet:naughty:

Sverre


----------



## depusm12 (Dec 5, 2007)

Excellent review can't wait to try the T1 out from a police perspective. But after reading the review above I believe it might need some tweaking from Fenix to be a true tactical light.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 5, 2007)

NoFair said:


> One small thing: Why is a second mode bad? Sometimes when one isn't in a life and death situation a lower mode to conserve batteries is good. For instance when searching a house after the threat is over, reading notes and so on.
> Since this is totally seperate from the tactical mode it should not be an issue unless it makes the light less reliable. :shrug:



Thanks for the kind words, guys. WillAbbott is the real expert here when it comes to firearms and tactics.


NoFair, I didn't mean to imply the second mode was inherently bad. Lower light is definitely useful; it's the switching between modes that's problematic. The problem I found is that it's virtually impossible to switch between modes once a gun is out. From that perspective, having 2 modes doesn't add much to the light (although I recognize it's a useful feature to have to perform other tasks).


Speaking of problems, I might have stumbled upon a different problem: switch reliability. In summary, the switch has developed cyclical a problem, where it fails to engage the light as you click on/off a certain number of times. 


I've also been thinking about the issue I encountered while using the T1 behind cover and while clearing structures. I have to take a few beam area measurements and compare against other lights and will post my results later.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 5, 2007)

greenLED said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys. WillAbbott is the real expert here when it comes to firearms and tactics.



WOW!

Well I by no means would call myself an expert! I'm glad you feel that way, at least one person thinks I know what I'm talking about 

as for the switch failing to work, is that just after a few times on/off, or are you having to cycle it pretty fast? I noticed it wouldn't turn on sometimes, but it was only if I went On/off multiple times, pretty rapidly, say 3-4times per second and on the 3rd or 4th click.


----------



## NoFair (Dec 6, 2007)

greenLED said:


> NoFair, I didn't mean to imply the second mode was inherently bad. Lower light is definitely useful; it's the switching between modes that's problematic. The problem I found is that it's virtually impossible to switch between modes once a gun is out. From that perspective, having 2 modes doesn't add much to the light (although I recognize it's a useful feature to have to perform other tasks).


 
I think we more or less agree, but I actually think it is kind of nice that it is difficult to change modes while using the gun. This because the chance of it happening by mistake is much smaller. That is one of the cons with the SF U2 as a tac light, although it happens very rarely (at least with me). Have you tried some of the drills using a U2? 

I was thinking of the low mode as something one uses while the gun is in it's holster. 

Sverre

PS! Thanks again for the lanyard you made for me a while ago:thumbsup:


----------



## 1 what (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Chaps, great reviews!
Even though the only "bad guys" I see thesedays are the local dogs that crap on my footpath I agree re the grip (can only imagine what it is like with gloves) and clip issues. But a very nice light for the price. I must admit I like the solid feel as it reminds me of the early Inovas. Can't wait to stress the electronics if 4Sevens agrees.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 6, 2007)

I see what you're saying. Trouble is, if you keep the light on "low", you won't be able to switch it to anything else once your other hand is busy. Granted the T1's "low" is pretty high anyway, so it's not going to be a huge deal anyway. Se, we we agree more than less. 

NP on the lanyard!



NoFair said:


> I think we more or less agree, but I actually think it is kind of nice that it is difficult to change modes while using the gun. This because the chance of it happening by mistake is much smaller. That is one of the cons with the SF U2 as a tac light, although it happens very rarely (at least with me). Have you tried some of the drills using a U2?
> 
> I was thinking of the low mode as something one uses while the gun is in it's holster.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenLED (Dec 6, 2007)

Willabbott said:


> as for the switch failing to work, is that just after a few times on/off, or are you having to cycle it pretty fast? I noticed it wouldn't turn on sometimes, but it was only if I went On/off multiple times, pretty rapidly, say 3-4times per second and on the 3rd or 4th click.



From what you're saying, sounds like the switch was acting up before I got to use the light. I must've missed the malfunction during class then, probably because I tend to keep the switch button depressed when I want the light on (gross motor skill, muscle memory for activating twisties).

A replacement switch is on the way, so no worries.


----------



## greenLED (Dec 6, 2007)

greenLED said:


> I've also been thinking about the issue I encountered while using the T1 behind cover and while clearing structures. I have to take a few beam area measurements and compare against other lights and will post my results later.



OK, so what I did was to calculate the beam area of different lights to compare them to the T1. I shone the lights 1m away from the wall, measured the diameter and from there calculated the area.

As you can see from the following numbers (units are m2 - no apologies to metric-impaired folks), :nana: the T1 actually has relatively tight beam (which we knew already):

PD-S 0.88
U2 0.99 
T1 1.13 
L1D 1.13 
Gladius 1.33 
GL3 2.84 
A2 3.46 
e2e 7.07 

Obviously, with the T1 a *whole* lot of light is being distributed across a relatively small area and that's the reason why we were getting so much backlighting against walls and other cover objects the other night.

I wish I had a light meter to determine just how much more light is in the corona of the T1 compared to other lights. Maybe using the low mode would provide brightness more or less equivalent to other lights commonly used to clear structures?

So, nwo I'm not really sure the T1 is "too bright" for clearing rooms. Mainly because I don't know what the "right" brightness might be but also because I think, with the proper techniques or using the low mode, the effect of backlighting can be minimized to some extent. :shrug:


For reference, I cleared "the house" once using my e2e and I felt that was enough light to clearly see around me (the walls in "the house" were black) and to engage the threats I encountered.


----------



## GBone (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you for all of the wonderful information!


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 9, 2007)

OK, finally managed to snag a T1 and play with it. My first impressions, especially on some of the "issues" some here have noted:

--The clip manages to be both sturdy and pliable. I don't think there should be big problems with scratching, after all HA III is supposed to be pretty scratch resistant. I've pulled it up a bit a few times, which also has reduced the friction. Finally, you can actually hold up the clip as you use your hands to twist the bezel (or even use the clip to get some leverage), preventing any contact between the clip and the body of the flashlight as you twist the bezel. There is also duct tape one could put around the clip to eliminate any remaining doubts.

--The light is about as large as I expected, but lighter than I feared. No problem even in fitting into a front jeans' pocket.

--The holster is great, very good way to carry the T1 around.

--No problems pushing in the back switch with a thumb, although to push it in all the way (ie, engage the switch to the permanent "on" position) you may need to push more with the tip of the thumb at a slight angle (rather than with the joint part of the thumb and completely at a vertical position relative to the flashlight). I suppose if you had a huge thumb it might be more of an issue, for me the space between the angled standing parts is sufficient.

--Can't comment on whether the knurling is problematic, as it was dry here and I happened not to be bleeding while handling the flashlight. But if this were a big problem, one could attach some kind of tape to increase friction. The clip also helps in this, if one uses a hand hold around the clip.

Of course, Fenix should offer extra options to reduce even any small remaining issues: a different (non-tailstanding) switch component, and a non-clip version (I read that a non-clip version already exists and will be on sale soon).

But other than these "issues" the flashlight itself is pretty amazingly great in terms of output and throw, I've been going around with it in the dark and flashing things in a kind of happy stupor, kind of refusing to believe I could be getting so much output with such long runtimes in such a nice package. I especially liked putting some light at the top of tall trees 50 or more yards away and getting a nice large round spot of light there. 

Unfortunately, the squirrels were hiding at the time, it would have been fun to see them react to the light!


----------



## woodrow (Dec 13, 2007)

Mike at PTS has (or did this morning) them in stock. I cannot wait to get mine Friday. Thanks for everyone's imput. I also bought a tough chain so I could swing it around and use it to its full tactical ability.


----------



## flashy bazook (Dec 15, 2007)

woodrow said:


> Mike at PTS has (or did this morning) them in stock. I cannot wait to get mine Friday. Thanks for everyone's imput. I also bought a tough chain so I could swing it around and use it to its full tactical ability.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing: Love the idea with the chain!

Chain three T1s together and you could even have a functioning bola!


----------



## greenLED (Dec 19, 2007)

Just wanted to update this with some pics showing the condition of the light after we were done with the class:




 

 



Those pics are of the largest scratches. As you can see, they are minor (<2mm).

The tailcap flares got kinda squished after the light was tossed across a room and it hit the concrete floor:



 

 




It's seen "one or two" more drops since, and it's looking a lot prettier now.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 26, 2007)

you know, if fenix dropped the tail prongs, or at least made a tailcap option that didnt have them, and dropped the loctite, we could solve most of the other stuff on our own..

Crenshaw


----------



## woodrow (Dec 27, 2007)

After reading all the abuse tests, I really like the tail prongs. The loctite could go though. Plus, I would pay pretty decent money for a Titanium version.


----------



## JasonSw2 (Dec 27, 2007)

On the same train of thought as ergonomics of using this light while manipulating a pistol, does it fit in the various light-clamps to attach the light to an accessory rail of a weapon, such as an M4? Does that silly non-removable clip once again get in the way?

Most of these light-clamp products state compatibility with various SureFire models as well as some other brands. Fenix is generally absent from these compatibility lists I might point out.

Check these links for examples:
(Not advertising for these products, merely serving as examples)

http://stores.homestead.com/Laruetactical/Categories.bok?category=Light+/+Laser+Mounts

The Fenix T1 quite clearly has more than adequate light-generation capabilities and runtimes to play in the tactical lighting arena. I haven't hear anyone argue that point thus far.

What seems the be the problem is a simple matter of ergonomics and
product tuning. The Fenix T2 Tactical Weapons Light (I just made that up, so don't bother beating your friendly neighborhood Fenix rep up about it) based on that same emitter and high quality manufacturing process could take a very nice bite out of SureFire's dominance in this arena.

-JasonSw2


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 28, 2007)

woodrow said:


> After reading all the abuse tests, I really like the tail prongs. The loctite could go though. Plus, I would pay pretty decent money for a Titanium version.


oh god not ANOTHER ti wish...:nana:

Crenshaw


----------



## paulr (Dec 28, 2007)

I would have thought a tactical light should absolutely NOT have any GITD, to avoid signalling your location in the dark.

Also, this light has a tight beam. I'm clueless about tactical use myself but I thought Surefire had worked out that tactical lights should have wider beams. All Surefires except Turboheads are relatively floody compared to the T1. When Surefire wants throw they tend to just build a more powerful light, like the M6.

Streamlight has the Nightfighter series that has a grip ring, so obviously there are ways around this patent stuff.

The T1 just seems kind of nuts to me. It weighs 150 grams compared with 50 grams for the P3D, which has a similar battery config and similar led. What are those extra 3 ounces of metal doing?

All in all this seems like another marketroid designed light.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 29, 2007)

I am no longer in the "guns required carry" business as I used to be, and I think the old SF 6p that I used to carry when I was is more than adequate for that type of a job....but that being said....

The T1 is a great tactical light. Better than a 6p in my humble opinion. First, if going from room to room with white walls and tight spaces...you can simply switch it to low, and have more than enough light for target identification without blinding yourself from the reflection that high mode produces. You do have to practice momentary use with the light, because it is easy to click it on until you develop muscle memory for the preasure needed for momentary only light.

Secondly, the light makes a good impact weapon with either end of the light. 

The switch cannot be seen when the light is held in your hand...and it has flecks that barely glow...not like a LP glow in the dark switch.

When you need more light, the light is bright....without a narrow spot of light like the led thrower lights.

Lastly, if you drop it, you are not going to break a bulb. I always tried to discipline myself to carry a spare bulb with my 6p. 99% of the time I did. Once I did not...and knocked the light off a low file cabinet onto industrial carpet. The bulb blew and my spare was at home.

Most lights will work just fine and dandy for tactical lights if pressed into that kind of duty. The T1 is no exception to that rule, and does so better than many others. Indoors, I would leave it set to low, but having the high option is nice.


----------



## gilly (Jan 1, 2008)

woodrow said:


> After reading all the abuse tests, I really like the tail prongs. The loctite could go though. Plus, I would pay pretty decent money for a Titanium version.


 
Woodrow - could you expound a bit on why you like the tail prongs? 

Most excellent job on these reviews! I'm holding off on getting a T-1 to see what improvements they have in the works.


----------



## greenLED (Jan 3, 2008)

woodrow said:


> First, if going from room to room with white walls and tight spaces...you can simply switch it to low, and have more than enough light for target identification without blinding yourself from the reflection that high mode produces. You do have to practice momentary use with the light, because it is easy to click it on until you develop muscle memory for the preasure needed for momentary only light.



Woodrow, I've been thinking about this same issue for a while, and I sort of agree with your point about low and high. "Low" is more than adequate for indoor clearing, and high would be great for outdoor, long-range threat identification. The part I'm still not convinced is with the ease of switching between levels. 

I have trouble switching modes with to empty hands; I couldn't do it with a gun out. What people could do is to keep the light on "low" all the time. As I've mentioned before, the T1 is so bright that "low" is still brighter than other lights out there and plenty useful for almost all tasks. What I wouldn't want to do is get caught in a situation where I need to change modes "on the fly" - that's just not going to work easily, at least for me.


...and, yes, practicing momentary on is a good thing. Actually, after this class, I'm liking momentary switches even more than clickies. With momentary switches there's no possibility of accidentally keeping the light on while moving or manipulating a gun. In addition, if you drop the light, you don't have to worry about it lighting you up by accident. You can also forget about immediately recovering it, but that's why people carry backup lights, right?


----------



## woodrow (Jan 3, 2008)

gilly, I like the tail prongs for 3 reasons. 1. it protects the switch in a fall, and the switch is always the weakest part of a light. So I am willing to learn to work around them. 2. It gives the light a nice reverse strike option either for people, cats (j/k ) or windows etc. 3. When going biscuit hunting at night, I can set the light on the counter with the beam pointing at the ceiling. On low it gives the perfect light for kitchen illumination without waking the whole house .

GreenLED, you have a very good point. I think you have to choose which level of light you will be using before hand. Although you could always take a second to change levels from cover. I really feel low is more than bright enough for 98% of situations in white walled homes or offices. With high being great for warehouses, nightclubs and castle basements. I do wish the switch was set up to hit momentary illumination a little earlier in the press, but I believe it still has merits over using the SF lights with Q5 drop ins. They are just too bright (for me) in many indoor situations. Just my .02 though. There are I am sure people who do dangerous stuff like this every day. I fortunately do not.


----------



## gilly (Jan 3, 2008)

Woodrow - thanks for the details. Well put. Although you may be only one of a few that like the tail prongs, you state your case eloquently. I have yet to purchase a T-1 but will likely do so soon. I happen to be an individual who uses these lights for business on a daily basis (Trooper and SWAT officer) and can say that I have even used my Fenix L2D CE (not the Q5 or RB100 versions) on motor vehicle stops. The step down (one lower than turbo) was plenty bright enough to illuminate the interior of a car. My partner (we ride together on nights) was duly impressed with the little 2 X AA light. Along those lines, I would agree that the T-1's low mode will be bright enough for most room clearing ops. Many of my fellow SWAT officers still use older technology lights on their weapons - you'd be shocked how weak some are! A majority of our team has only 1W luxeon lights on their M-4s (which were of course "cutting edge" when they came out 2-3 years back....)


----------



## jzmtl (Jan 3, 2008)

If you don't like the prone, I'm sure you can disassemble the tailcap and grind them off on a benchstone. Probably won't take long consider they are aluminum.

So who's gona be the test mule?


----------



## Templar223 (Jan 16, 2008)

Time to give a good thread a well-deserved bump and contribute my observations about the T1.

Yes, the T1 is big - like the state of Texas. Who knows, maybe the "T" stands for Texas and not tactical. Bright too. "Real" bright. (They do everything "bigger" in Texas -- or so they say.) It might also stand for tank as this sucker looks and feels bulletproof.

I don't carry a gun for a living, but I carry one nevertheless. And, as I tell my students, 'if you carry a gun, you should carry a light'.

Had a chance to put it to practical use just a few days after I got it, checking to make sure the garage in the GF's back yard was secure after she thought she saw someone back there and the motion sensor light activated. All went well that night but it was "interesting" doing it with a new, more powerful light than I was accustomed to carrying (SureFire 6p with Cree upgrade - about 140 lumens).

I prefer the Harries (sp?) method and right off found the crenelations irritating. While they didn't completely obstruct the switch, if you had it just right, they would get in the way. Guys, they need to go.

I also firmly agree with GreenLED... the serrations / checkering / knurling / whatever you want to call it needs to be significantly more aggressive. If your hand is wet (as in sweaty, or God forbid bloody), this little sucker is slippery. I had leather gloves on that night and slippage wasn't an issue, but if it wasn't cold out, I wouldn't have had them on. I can only imagine what might happen if I'm having an adrenaline dump on a hot day... clammy palms... "wheeeee... there goes my friggin' light." (Thank goodness for backup lights, assuming I shouldn't be shooting or running instead of fumbling for a second light).

I disagree with Green on the issue of killing the 60 lumen lower setting. Around here, we teach 50-100 lumens as just about ideal for indoor room clearing (and some departments even issue red filters to further attenuate the beam and retain "night vision"). 225 lumens is like flicking on the room lights and if the walls are white, backsplatter is enough to dazzle YOU, the light's operator (not 'operator' like tactical pro ). 

Why worry about changing modes when the gun is out? If I'm indoors, all I need is the lower setting anyway. Even outdoors in close proximity, "low" still puts out plenty of light - and in this capacity, it works better than the Cree upgraded 6P I was carrying (which was really almost too "hot" for indoor use). So I disagree that the "low" mode needs to be done away with. It's one of the features I enjoy most with this light. Frankly, I wouldn't carry, as a personal defense light, something that's going to dazzle me and everyone else when I activate it indoors. If that were the case, I'd carry my Mag951 everywhere.

However, if I'm outside, 225 lumens in this tiny little light is VERY NICE when I'm looking for bad guys or black labs run amok in 100 acre fields. 

I've pretty much EDC'd the light since I received it (I pre-ordered it IIRC) and keep it in the "low" setting unless I'm in unfamiliar territory outdoors at night when I'll tighten the bezel and put it back in my pants. 

Cosmetically, I like the light, except for the orange tailcap which earns sometimes derisive comments from fellow shooters / instructors (how "ghey"). I think I mentioned this once before: Fenix should enclose the spare tailcap in BLACK and let us choose which we like better. (I think you'll find a preponderance of black caps on lights in service if they did that).

Practically, the light has performed flawlessly. While I haven't gone out of my way to abuse it, it has been dropped, banged and bumped. It's finish now has "character" (hey, it's a "working" light at the moment - not a safe queen). It's been flawless in its function and it's on its second or third set of batteries already.

Lastly, almost as an afterthought: I agree with Green on streamlining the tailcap and eliminating that hump. Like a good woman... if you don't need to fatten up that rear end, don't. 

John


----------



## greenLED (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you very much for your comments, Templar. :twothumbs: I was about to post a link to my further "friendly" testing when I saw your post.

Using the T1 on a daily basis made me "get it" when it came to the low/high (or bright/brighter, as a think of it now) settings. As I look back at my original post, I now wouldn't suggest eliminating the two modes, and don't see changing modes "on the fly" and with a gun out as an issue (mostly because I simply wouldn't even try to switch modes). You're absolutely right about not killing the low mode (hey, it's *bright* enough anyway!).


----------

